# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  یک پشت کنکوریِ بدبختِ خسته

## NiNi

*سلام

بچه ها من واقعاً شرمنده ام اگه تاپیک میزنم ولی واقعاً نیازه.

الان تقریباً اکثر شما وضعیت منو میدونید. 

در حال حاضر صبح تا شب با استرس و بغض و عذاب وجدان دست و پنجه نرم میکنم و هزار جور سرکوفت میخورم.

اگه لیسانس میرفتم همون اول الان فوق لیسانس رو هم تموم کرده بودم. اگه دندانپزشکی قبول میشدم الان تموم کرده بودم. اگه پزشکی قبول شده بودم یک یا دو سال دیگه تموم میکردم.

موضوع آوارگی منه. نمیدونم چیکار کنم. اگه بعد اینهمه پشت کنکور موندن برم لیسانس، تا عمر دارم ملت بهم میخندن. خانواده ام سرزنش میکنن و خودم هم علاقه ندارم.

از نظر روانی خسته ام. تحمل فشار کنکور رو ندارم.

میخواستم دانشگاه اسم بنویسم و برای کنکور نظام جدید بخونم، نکشیدم. تحمل هیچی رو ندارم. دلم می‌خواد بمیرم اصلاً. دستم به هیچ کاری نمیره. یه حسی دارم انگار میتونم یه اقیانوس گریه کنم.

خیلی دلم می‌خواد کنکور قبول بشم و دلم می‌خواد دوباره بمونم ولی میترسم بازم نخونم. من انگیزه هیچ کاری رو ندارم. از طرفی دلم هم نمیخواد برم لیسانس یا برم خارج.

آواره موندم.

نمیدونم دردمو به کی بگم.

تحمل فشار کنکور رو ندارم. الانم سه ماه تمومه صبح تا شب عادت کردم فیلم میبینم.

اینهمه سال پشت کنکور هم صبح تا شب گوشی و فیلم و نت.

من فقط برنامه های توپ میریزم و آروم میشم بعدش ول میکنم.

به خدا هنوزم کابوس کنکور رو میبینم.

 رقیب های دوران دبیرستانم رو که الان کنکور پزشکی قبول شدن و سال های آخرن تو خواب میبینم.

دوران دبیرستانمو میبینم..

بیدار میشم گریه میکنم میزنم تو سرم..

به خدا من آدم تنبلی نبودم. همه فکر میکردن من رتبه میارم.

زندگی با من نساخت.

الان اونایی که وقتی من ۱۵ سالم بود ۸،۹ سالشون بوددانشگاه قبول شدن و رفتن.

من همچنان گوشه خونه با خانواده ام هر روز تو جنگ اعصابم که چه کنم چکار کنم.

دیگه میگن فقط برو دانشگاه هر چی میخونی بخون.

میگن پدرشونو در آوردم و آواره شون کردم.

بچه ها من چیکار کنم؟

خیلی حال روحیم بده..خیلی جدی دارم به تموم کردن زندگیم فکر میکنم ولی از خدا میترسم..

بچه ها چی شد که ما اینجوری شد زندگیمون؟

چرا انقدر درس نخوندم..*

----------


## MehranWilson

یک راه داری >>>> دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور یا غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کن ( البته باید میکردی ) و میرفتی 
*
یک پایان تلخ بهتر از یه تلخی بی پایانه*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط MehranWilson


یک راه داری >>>> دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور یا غیر انتفاعی ثبت نام کن ( البته باید میکردی ) و میرفتی 

یک پایان تلخ بهتر از یه تلخی بی پایانه 


تو رفتی؟

من انگیزه ندارم.

نمیتونم.

اگه برم لیسانس تا آخر عمرم عذاب میشه.

من هزار تا راه جلو رومه که همشون انگیزه و شجاعت می‌خواد.

نمیتونم ببینم اینهمه سال رفت و آخرش شد لیسانس.*

----------


## MehranWilson

> *
> 
> تو رفتی؟
> 
> من انگیزه ندارم.
> 
> نمیتونم.
> 
> اگه برم لیسانس تا آخر عمرم عذاب میشه.
> ...


 :Yahoo (35):  الان منظورت از لیسانس چیه ؟! الان برق دانشگاه تهران هم بری لیسانس میده بهت مگه قراره بری واسه دکترا بخونی ؟ :/ مگه اینکه بری 3 رشته تاپ تجربی رو بخونی وگرنه بقیه رشته ها که همش لیسانس میدن

----------


## Xoloniloofar

دركت ميكنم  
يعني اينقدر نوشتي كه بگم دركت ميكنم ‍♀️ آخه اين چيزايي كه ميگيد رو همه كسايي كه بيشتر از يك سال پشت كنكور بودن دارن با درجه مختلف 
شما اگه فقط يك ترم بريد دانشگاه روحيتون عوض ميشه باز خوبه ميتونيد بريد دانشگاه آزاد واسه من كه همونم اجازه نميدن

----------


## anis79

نمون پشت کنکور اگه اراده داشتی میخوندی این بازی کثیف کنکورو تموم میکردی
بدون کنکور برو یا کلا بیخیال دانشگاه رفتن بشو

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Xoloniloofar


دركت ميكنم ������ 
يعني اينقدر نوشتي كه بگم دركت ميكنم ������������‍♀️ آخه اين چيزايي كه ميگيد رو همه كسايي كه بيشتر از يك سال پشت كنكور بودن دارن با درجه مختلف 
شما اگه فقط يك ترم بريد دانشگاه روحيتون عوض ميشه باز خوبه ميتونيد بريد دانشگاه آزاد واسه من كه همونم اجازه نميدن


واسه منم اجازه نمیدن!

میگن یا رشته ای که ما میگیم برو یا برو خارج پزشکی.

اینا زندگی منو نابود کردن وگرنه ۶ سال پیش دامپزشکی که قبول شده بودم میرفتم.

کنترل زندگیمو گرفتن یه لحظه ام به خودم نمیدن.

من تحمل این وضعیتو ندارم دیگه.

میخوام فقط برم از این خونه.


جهنمه جهنم.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط anis79


نمون پشت کنکور اگه اراده داشتی میخوندی این بازی کثیف کنکورو تموم میکردی
بدون کنکور برو یا کلا بیخیال دانشگاه رفتن بشو


آره والا.!

میدونی از چی میسوزم؟ از اینکه هیچ وقت تلاش نکردم.این سالها من جمعاً 48 ساعت درس نخوندم!

نمیخوام بعداً پشیمون بشم!

ولی نمیدونم هم چه مرگم عه که ثبات ندارم. نمیتونم پای کتاب بمونم.

من از این جهنم خسته شدم.

خدا خودش نجاتم بده.*

----------


## V_buqs

مشکلت چیه؟ میخایی کنکور مجدد بدی ؟ خب بده به بقیه هیچ ربطی نداره که چیکار میکنی زندگی تو هستش خودت تصمیم میگیری چیکار کنی و یادت باشه یک بار بیشتر زندگی نمیکنیم پس اونجور که دوست داری زندگی کن

نمیخایی کنکور بدی؟ نمیخای درس بخونی؟ خب نخون برو دنبال هدفت دنبال اون چیزی که دوست داری باز به بقیه ربطی نداره 

اصن تو 60 سال دیگه ام کنکور بده باز بقیه ربطی نداره تو چیکار میکنی چیکار نمیکنی 

واسه همه سخته سرکوفت شنیدنا ولی باید بتونی کنار بیایی و نبازی 

تو همه درس هارم 100 بزنی و زمین رو 0 بزاری باز یه حسود پیدا میشه میگه زمین دیگه چرا 0 ول کردی پسر فلانی زمین رو 60 زده و فلان بیساز 

اینجور آدمارو باید یه کار باهاشون بکنی با مشت بزن تو دهنش یا اینکه تو ذهنت یه موزیک لایت پخش کنی که صداشو نشنوی موقع حرف زدنش  :Yahoo (4):  


خیلی درگیر آدمای دور و برت نباش هیچ کدومش ارزش نداره تنها خودت هستی که واس خودت ارزش داری سعی کن خیلی به این و اون توجه نکنی 

حرف باد هواس 

اگه برای بستن دهن این و اون میخایی بری لیسانس بگیری اصن نرو مفت نمیرزه و بدردت نمیخوره 

یه جایی خوندم که نوشته بود:


آدم کتاب نمیخواند چون هزینه دارد ولی حرف زیاد میزند چون مفت است...  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## یار و غار تویی

میخوای بری الکی لیسانس بگیری که چی بشه 
اگر تجربی هستی فقط اگر سه رشته تاپ اوردی برو و گرنه درس ول کنی بری شغلی مثل آرایشگری یاد بگیری بهتره بری لیسانس بگیری
اگر از شغل آزاد بدت میاد برو پرستاری یا بینایی یا فیزیو دیگه رشته ای دیگه نرو که بدرد نمیخوره
من جای تو باشم امسال میشینم محکم میخونم و تست میزنم حتما میاری

----------


## God_of_war

من نمیفهمم شماها چرا انصاف ندارین بیچاره پدر مادر این همه خرجتون کردن هر کتابی خواستین خریدن الان به جای ناراحت بودن که چرا این همه برات زحمت کشیدن و تو هیچی قبول نشدی به جای شرمندگی یه چیزی هم بدهکارین کاش یه بار خودتون پول در بیارین اون وقت میبینین که پدر مادر صلاحتونو میخوان اینکه میگن درس بخون واسه اینده خودته که میگن نه منت گذاشتن برا خرجی که کردن. ادمای ضعیف اخرش که گند میزنن همه اشتباها و بهونه ها رو میندازن گردن یکی دیگه.

----------


## A.H.M

> *
> 
> تو رفتی؟
> 
> من انگیزه ندارم.
> 
> نمیتونم.
> 
> اگه برم لیسانس تا آخر عمرم عذاب میشه.
> ...


روز اول دانشگاهم استاد انگل شناسی دکتر نیک منش یه حرفی زد که فک کنم برات خیلی جالب باشه
اون به ما گفت ارزش یک کاردان که وظیفشو میشناسه بیشتر از لیسانسیه که فقط سوادشو داره ارزش یک لیسانس که کارشو درست انجام میده بیشتر از ارشدیه که فقط سوادشو داره
تو کشور ما مهم مدرک نیست مهم مقطع دانشگاه نیست حتی مهم سراسری یا ازاد بودن دانشگاه هم نیست *مهم اینه هرکس با هر درجه از سواد و هر مقطع دانشگاهی و هر رشته دانشگاهی کاری که رو دوششه رو درست انجام بده و مسئولیتشو قبول کنه*
باور کن تو اگه لیسانسم باشی کارتو درست انجام بدی از هزارتا phd و پستاک که فقط درس خوندن و کار براشون مهم نیست و دکتر بودن و از دیگران دکتر شنیدن براشون مهمه جلوتری

یه جمله زیبای دیگه هم گفت
گفت *زندگی همه ما یه بازی بیشتر نیست ، سیاهی لشگر زندگی خودمون نباشیم*

برو امروز بشین و با خودت فکر کن چیکار کنم تا کسی بشم که درد اطرافیانمو کم کنم
راهکار به ذهنت میاد

----------


## amir.t34

> میخوای بری الکی لیسانس بگیری که چی بشه 
> اگر تجربی هستی فقط اگر سه رشته تاپ اوردی برو و گرنه درس ول کنی بری شغلی مثل آرایشگری یاد بگیری بهتره بری لیسانس بگیری
> اگر از شغل آزاد بدت میاد برو پرستاری یا بینایی یا فیزیو دیگه رشته ای دیگه نرو که بدرد نمیخوره
> من جای تو باشم امسال میشینم محکم میخونم و تست میزنم حتما میاری


تمام افرادی که سه رشته اصلی قبول میشن تفکرشون مثل خودته.... 
تلاش با اراده رمز موفقیت

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


من نمیفهمم شماها چرا انصاف ندارین بیچاره پدر مادر این همه خرجتون کردن هر کتابی خواستین خریدن الان به جای ناراحت بودن که چرا این همه برات زحمت کشیدن و تو هیچی قبول نشدی به جای شرمندگی یه چیزی هم بدهکارین کاش یه بار خودتون پول در بیارین اون وقت میبینین که پدر مادر صلاحتونو میخوان اینکه میگن درس بخون واسه اینده خودته میگن نه منت گذاشتن برا خرجی که کردن.


جناب اینا پدر منو در آوردن.

از گشنگی میمردم بهتر بود که 

همش میگن فقط پزشکی!

به ‌خدا من فقط یه بار جوونم عمرم داره میگذره اینا نابودم کردن منو.

همش جنگ اعصابه.

طلبکارن همه ازم.

ولم نمیکنن اصلاً.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط یار و غار تویی


میخوای بری الکی لیسانس بگیری که چی بشه 
اگر تجربی هستی فقط اگر سه رشته تاپ اوردی برو و گرنه درس ول کنی بری شغلی مثل آرایشگری یاد بگیری بهتره بری لیسانس بگیری
اگر از شغل آزاد بدت میاد برو پرستاری یا بینایی یا فیزیو دیگه رشته ای دیگه نرو که بدرد نمیخوره
من جای تو باشم امسال میشینم محکم میخونم و تست میزنم حتما میاری


میدونم که با تلاش میشه.!

الان شما از من برنامه بگیر تضمینی پزشکی میاری. من  برنامه ریز فوق العاده ای هستم ولی موقع عمل هیچی. خسته ام حس میکنم عمرم رفته. هر موقع از سال، همون موقع رو تو سال مثلا ۹۳ یادم میاد. که عه...عین الان تو همین رخوت بودم و هیچی نبودم اون موقع هم.

من از شکست خوردن خسته ام. خاطرات شکست ها ولم نمیکنن.

حس بد درجا زدن ولم نمیکنه.

جونشو ندارم دیگه.

فقط آرزومه یه رشته ای با کنکور قبول بشم..

ولی چطوری؟ آدم ضعیف و وقت تلف کنی مثل من چجوری از 94k  به زیر 5k برسه؟*

----------


## God_of_war

> *
> 
> جناب اینا پدر منو در آوردن.
> 
> از گشنگی میمردم بهتر بود که 
> 
> همش میگن فقط پزشکی!
> 
> به ‌خدا من فقط یه بار جوونم عمرم داره میگذره اینا نابودم کردن منو.
> ...


عزیز شما میتونستی سال دوم بگی من نمیخوام مطمئنا خودت تمایل داشتی کنکور بدی هر سالم موندی پشت کنکور دیگه پدر و مادرت فوقش سخت گیر باشن وقتی سال دوم نمیخوندی چیکار میخواستن بکنن بعد این همه وقت که پشت بودی تازه یادت افتاده که پزشکی نمیخوای بی انصاف نباش ما هم پشت کنکوریم همه اینا رو میدونیم هر چند جنس من فرق می کنه ولی پدر و مادر کلا صلاح بچشونو میخوان .اون خرجی که روی بچشون میزارن میخوان نتیجه بگیرن اینطوری که نمیشه هر وقت بچه افتاد تو چاه پدر مادر از چاه در بیارن و بچه هر سری گستاخ تر بشه البته جسارت نکردم به شما کلی میگم امیدوارم تصمیمتون خوب باشه امسال

----------


## amir.t34

از صحبتات معلومه علاقه ای به درس نداری...

نا خواسته تو مسیر حرفه ای کنکور قرار گرفتی!

----------


## A.H.M

> *
> 
> آره والا.!
> 
> میدونی از چی میسوزم؟ از اینکه هیچ وقت تلاش نکردم.این سالها من جمعاً 48 ساعت درس نخوندم!
> 
> نمیخوام بعداً پشیمون بشم!
> 
> ولی نمیدونم هم چه مرگم عه که ثبات ندارم. نمیتونم پای کتاب بمونم.
> ...


ابجی جمعا 48 ساعت درس نخوندی بعد فکر دانشگاه داری???
بخدا تو دانشگاه درس هست ده برابر دبیرستان تو که الان اینو نمیخونی بعدا تو دانشگاه با مشکلات فراوانش از جمله خوابگاه و ... میخوای بترکونی????

شنبه کلاس انگل داشتیم یه رفرنس داده کرم شناسی پزشکی دکتر ترفع فقط 200 صفحه توضیحه گفته اخر ابان امتحانه از کلش
فک نکنی فقط اینه میخونم تموم میشه انگل تازه 1 واحد از 19 واحد ترم مونه
تازه امروز فیزیولوژی یه رفرنس داد به نام گایتون خودتون برید ببینید چند صفحه است

----------


## WallE06

*فیلم که عشقه کلا  ناراحتی نداره ولی واقعن فیلم و درس در کنار هم معنی نداره

شما تا وقتی هدف پیدا نکنی همینی که هستی

بعضی آدما حتمن باید یه سری برنامه واسه آیندشون حتی واسه چندساعت بعد یا روز بعدشون داشته باشن  اگه  اینطور نباشه دچار بی انگیزگی و پوجی میشن دقیقن مثل خودم

منظورم هدف متعالی و این جور چیزا نیست

مثلا شما  باید بدونی فردا میخای کجا بری .بیرون  بری  یا اصلا نری و اگه نرفتی جایگزین واسش داشته باشی

واسه درسم همینطور

تاوقتی هدف نباشه انگیزه نیست

انگیزه نباشه دل و دماغت به درس نره

هدف اونیه که وقتی بهش فکر میکنی موتورت روشن میشه و بدون خستگی شروع میکنی به کارکردن و تلاش کردن

شاید راهت یه چیز دیگه باشه که فکر میکنی

بحث دیگه ایم که پیش میاد توهم علاقس 

مرز بین علاقه و توهم علاقه خیلیییییییییییییییییییییی  یی باریکه 

بشین وقت بزار خودتو بشناس . خودتو بشناسی نصف راه هرچیزیورفتی بعد شروع میکنی اشتباهاتتون برطرف میکنی تنبلیاتو برطرف می کنی و ...

با کتاب آَشتی کن یه بخشی از فیلم دیدنتو بزار واسه کتاب خوندن ... برو کتابخونه .اتمسفر خوبی داره ( البته جاهای مختلف متفاوته و بعضی جاها پاتوق دوست یابیه ) ...بهرحال

تست خودشناسی شرکت کن تیپ شخصیتیتو بشناس تو سایتای خودشناس و کاربوم  ازین تستا هست

موفق باشی*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


روز اول دانشگاهم استاد انگل شناسی دکتر نیک منش یه حرفی زد که فک کنم برات خیلی جالب باشه
اون به ما گفت ارزش یک کاردان که وظیفشو میشناسه بیشتر از لیسانسیه که فقط سوادشو داره ارزش یک لیسانس که کارشو درست انجام میده بیشتر از ارشدیه که فقط سوادشو داره
تو کشور ما مهم مدرک نیست مهم مقطع دانشگاه نیست حتی مهم سراسری یا ازاد بودن دانشگاه هم نیست مهم اینه هرکس با هر درجه از سواد و هر مقطع دانشگاهی و هر رشته دانشگاهی کاری که رو دوششه رو درست انجام بده و مسئولیتشو قبول کنه
باور کن تو اگه لیسانسم باشی کارتو درست انجام بدی از هزارتا phd و پستاک که فقط درس خوندن و کار براشون مهم نیست و دکتر بودن و از دیگران دکتر شنیدن براشون مهمه جلوتری

یه جمله زیبای دیگه هم گفت
گفت زندگی همه ما یه بازی بیشتر نیست ، سیاهی لشگر زندگی خودمون نباشیم

برو امروز بشین و با خودت فکر کن چیکار کنم تا کسی بشم که درد اطرافیانمو کم کنم
راهکار به ذهنت میاد


خوشبحالت که خلاص شدی.

من نمیتونم برم لیسانس آزاد. چون بدون کنکوره. از خودم خجالت میکشم. از آینده ام خجالت میکشم. من، آدمی با اون اراده و هوش، بعد اینهمه سال عذاب و شکنجه راضی بشم به یه رشته بدون کنکور؟ اونم واسه چی آخه.. من نمیدونم چه مرگمه. میدونم مریضم ولی نمیدونم چیکار کنم. دلم می‌خواد فقط وقت بگذره.همش میگم از هفته بعد. از ماه بعد. از سال بعد. من از همه چی میترسم و از مواجه شدن با زندگی فرار میکنم. من از مسئولیت فرار میکنم. فقط میشینم یه گوشه و خیالپردازی میکنم برای آینده ی مبهم.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


ابجی جمعا 48 ساعت درس نخوندی بعد فکر دانشگاه داری???
بخدا تو دانشگاه درس هست ده برابر دبیرستان تو که الان اینو نمیخونی بعدا تو دانشگاه با مشکلات فراوانش از جمله خوابگاه و ... میخوای بترکونی????

شنبه کلاس انگل داشتیم یه رفرنس داده کرم شناسی پزشکی دکتر ترفع فقط 200 صفحه توضیحه گفته اخر ابان امتحانه از کلش
فک نکنی فقط اینه میخونم تموم میشه انگل تازه 1 واحد از 19 واحد ترم مونه
تازه امروز فیزیولوژی یه رفرنس داد به نام گایتون خودتون برید ببینید چند صفحه است


میدونم! واسه همین میگم از خودم بدم میاد. من با این وضعیت شل و وِلی که دارم هیچی نمیشم. هیچی نمیتونم بخونم. 

اصلاً چاره ای برام نمونده.*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amir.t34


از صحبتات معلومه علاقه ای به درس نداری...

نا خواسته تو مسیر حرفه ای کنکور قرار گرفتی!


حرفه ای(!) 

هیچ وقت علاقه به درس نداشتم چون زندگیم همش تنهایی و استرس درس بوده. من باید همیشه از همه بالاتر میبودم(از بالا دستور میومد). اصلاً هیچکس به من وقت نداد ببینم علاقه ام چیه. از دورانِ جنینی من خانم دکتر بودم. بیچاره بودم.*

----------


## -Sara-

سلام
میتونم بگم اگه شما برید مشاوره وازشون راهنمایی بخوایید 
بهتون میگن تمومش کن این کنکور رو
برو پیام نور یا ازاد یه رشته ای رو انتخاب کن بخون و درمقاطع بالاتر بیشتر تلاش کن تا یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی!
میگن نمیتونی دیگه پشت کنکور بمونی!
اگه قرار بود نتیجه بگیری تو این5/6سال گرفته بودی!

و واقعا حقیقت رو میگن 
اولش وحشتناک سخته 
واسه کسی که هدفش پزشکی بوده بخواد پیام نور لیسانس فلان رشته رو بگیره!
ولی کم کم بهش عادت میکنی!
و میبینی میتونی توی این رشته ها هم حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی!
کنکور ما کنکوری نیست که با عدالت برگزار بشه!
کنکوری نیست که بشه به راحتی نتیجه ای گرفت!
و این شرایط برای پشت کنکوری ها سخت تره!

و اصل قضیه اینه که ما و خانواده هامون فکر میکنیم پزشکی همه چیزه!
ببین شما توی هر رشته ای که تحصیل کنی حتی پزشکی باید بهترین خودت باشی تا بتونی اون موقعیتی که توی ذهنت داری رو برای خودت به وجود بیاری!

قشنگ فکر کن و با خودت قول و قرار بزار اگه ادم خوندن درسای تکراری هستی که شروع کن و گرنه 
پیام نور یا ازاد یا حتی برو خارج از کشور که خانوادت باهاش موافق هستن!
موفق باشی  : )

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط God_of_war


عزیز شما میتونستی سال دوم بگی من نمیخوام مطمئنا خودت تمایل داشتی کنکور بدی هر سالم موندی پشت کنکور دیگه پدر و مادرت فوقش سخت گیر باشن وقتی سال دوم نمیخوندی چیکار میخواستن بکنن بعد این همه وقت که پشت بودی تازه یادت افتاده که پزشکی نمیخوای بی انصاف نباش ما هم پشت کنکوریم همه اینا رو میدونیم هر چند جنس من فرق می کنه ولی پدر و مادر کلا صلاح بچشونو میخوان .اون خرجی که روی بچشون میزارن میخوان نتیجه بگیرن اینطوری که نمیشه هر وقت بچه افتاد تو چاه پدر مادر از چاه در بیارن و بچه هر سری گستاخ تر بشه البته جسارت نکردم به شما کلی میگم امیدوارم تصمیمتون خوب باشه امسال


میدونم مشکل از خودمه! من همیشه ترسو بودم و نمیتونستم بگم نمیخوام پزشک بشم! چون نمیخواستم به من به چشم یه تنبل کم هوش نگاه کنن، میخواستم امیدوار باشن بهم. از طرفی دو سه نفر پزشکی و دندان میخونن همسنهام تو فامیل. نمیخوام عذاب بکشن خانواده ام که چرا دخترشون دکتر نشد. ولی نمیتونستم هم بخونم. توان روحی نداشتم. دلم می‌خواد ولی نمیتونم. همش گریه دارم، از مردم میترسم و فراری ام، سالی پنج یا شش بار از خونه میرم بیرون اونم اگه خیلی مجبور بشم. من مطمئنم مریضم از نظر روحی ولی نمیدونم چه کنم. احساس میکنم نیاز دارم بستری بشم بیمارستان روانی..*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط -Sara-


سلام
میتونم بگم اگه شما برید مشاوره وازشون راهنمایی بخوایید 
بهتون میگن تمومش کن این کنکور رو
برو پیام نور یا ازاد یه رشته ای رو انتخاب کن بخون و درمقاطع بالاتر بیشتر تلاش کن تا یه دانشگاه خوب قبول بشی!
میگن نمیتونی دیگه پشت کنکور بمونی!
اگه قرار بود نتیجه بگیری تو این5/6سال گرفته بودی!

و واقعا حقیقت رو میگن 
اولش وحشتناک سخته 
واسه کسی که هدفش پزشکی بوده بخواد پیام نور لیسانس فلان رشته رو بگیره!
ولی کم کم بهش عادت میکنی!
و میبینی میتونی توی این رشته ها هم حرفی برای گفتن داشته باشی!
کنکور ما کنکوری نیست که با عدالت برگزار بشه!
کنکوری نیست که بشه به راحتی نتیجه ای گرفت!
و این شرایط برای پشت کنکوری ها سخت تره!

و اصل قضیه اینه که ما و خانواده هامون فکر میکنیم پزشکی همه چیزه!
ببین شما توی هر رشته ای که تحصیل کنی حتی پزشکی باید بهترین خودت باشی تا بتونی اون موقعیتی که توی ذهنت داری رو برای خودت به وجود بیاری!

قشنگ فکر کن و با خودت قول و قرار بزار اگه ادم خوندن درسای تکراری هستی که شروع کن و گرنه 
پیام نور یا ازاد یا حتی برو خارج از کشور که خانوادت باهاش موافق هستن!
موفق باشی  : )


من از خونه نمیتونم بیرون برم چجوری برم خارج؟ 

تنها کاری که میتونم بکنم اینه بمیرم.

یک نفر هم اینجا نوشت..

یه پایان تلخ بهتر از یه تلخی بی پایانه.*

----------


## WallE06

دوستمون درست میگه

هرروز که میگذره یه گند جدید از سازمان سنجش و دارو دستشون بالا میاد

بی عدالتی ، سهمیه و هزار تا مشکل دیگه

کنکور دیگه کنکور نیست ، مسخرش در اومده  

تلاشم کنی حقت خورده میشه

نمیدونم چی بگم ... :Yahoo (100):

----------


## Aryan-

> *سلام
> 
> بچه ها من واقعاً شرمنده ام اگه تاپیک میزنم ولی واقعاً نیازه.
> 
> الان تقریباً اکثر شما وضعیت منو میدونید. 
> 
> در حال حاضر صبح تا شب با استرس و بغض و عذاب وجدان دست و پنجه نرم میکنم و هزار جور سرکوفت میخورم.
> 
> اگه لیسانس میرفتم همون اول الان فوق لیسانس رو هم تموم کرده بودم. اگه دندانپزشکی قبول میشدم الان تموم کرده بودم. اگه پزشکی قبول شده بودم یک یا دو سال دیگه تموم میکردم.
> ...


سلام

فکر کنم قبلا باهاتون صحبت کرده باشم حالا بگذریم.

این حال شما فقط با اراده خودتون و یه برنامه عملی قابل اجرا خوب می شه.

هدف - انگیزه - تلاش مداوم

خب لیسانس هم که حوصله ندارید بگیرید، چرا به کار های دیگه فکر نمی کنید؟ روز هاتون رو با برنامه های دیگه پر کنید. اگر خواستید کنکور بخونید باید واقعا چند ماه با کتاب زندگی کنید. گوشی و نت و فیلم و ما ه و ار ه و ..... اصلا باهاش همخونی نداره. باید خیلی هم تلاش کنید اگر پزشکی یا تاپ رشته ها رو می خواید.

خیلی برام جالبه این مساله اصلا بی ربطه به موضوع شما برای بچه ها می گم. چند وقت پیش یه خانومی زنگ زده بودن و می خواستن پزشکی قبول بشن بعد من شروع کردم به معرفی منابع و ساعت مطالعاتی و تعداد تست ها و .... که یهو گفتن من از فلان موسسه dvd خریدم گفتن که همینا رو ببینم قبول می شم و نیازی به هیچ منبعی هم ندارم شما بیا با این dvd ها به من برنامه بده!!!!!!!!! که البته من بهشون کلی توضیح دادم ولی فکر نمی کنم تاثیری داشت براشون.

خلاصه که اگر پزشکی می خواید تلاش باید بکنید خیلی هم زیاد. هر موقع برنامه ای داشتید و عمل نکردید یاد این روز های از دست رفته بیافتید.

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aryan-


سلام

فکر کنم قبلا باهاتون صحبت کرده باشم حالا بگذریم.

این حال شما فقط با اراده خودتون و یه برنامه عملی قابل اجرا خوب می شه.

هدف - انگیزه - تلاش مداوم

خب لیسانس هم که حوصله ندارید بگیرید، چرا به کار های دیگه فکر نمی کنید؟ روز هاتون رو با برنامه های دیگه پر کنید. اگر خواستید کنکور بخونید باید واقعا چند ماه با کتاب زندگی کنید. گوشی و نت و فیلم و ما ه و ار ه و ..... اصلا باهاش همخونی نداره. باید خیلی هم تلاش کنید اگر پزشکی یا تاپ رشته ها رو می خواید.

خیلی برام جالبه این مساله اصلا بی ربطه به موضوع شما برای بچه ها می گم. چند وقت پیش یه خانومی زنگ زده بودن و می خواستن پزشکی قبول بشن بعد من شروع کردم به معرفی منابع و ساعت مطالعاتی و تعداد تست ها و .... که یهو گفتن من از فلان موسسه dvd خریدم گفتن که همینا رو ببینم قبول می شم و نیازی به هیچ منبعی هم ندارم شما بیا با این dvd ها به من برنامه بده!!!!!!!!! که البته من بهشون کلی توضیح دادم ولی فکر نمی کنم تاثیری داشت براشون.

خلاصه که اگر پزشکی می خواید تلاش باید بکنید خیلی هم زیاد. هر موقع برنامه ای داشتید و عمل نکردید یاد این روز های از دست رفته بیافتید.


ببخشید از شما میپرسم..

میتونم ثبت نام کنم و دو یا سه ترم مرخصی بگیرم؟

میخوام خانواده ام اعصابشون راحت بشه که من رفتم دانشگاه و خودم دوباره برای کنکور بخونم..

و اینکه حداقل چند ساعت باید مطالعه داشته باشم؟ در نظر داشته باشین که ۶ سال هیچی نخوندم و صفرم. 

ببخشید اینجوری پرسیدم البته.*

----------


## God_of_war

> *
> 
> میدونم مشکل از خودمه! من همیشه ترسو بودم و نمیتونستم بگم نمیخوام پزشک بشم! چون نمیخواستم به من به چشم یه تنبل کم هوش نگاه کنن، میخواستم امیدوار باشن بهم. از طرفی دو سه نفر پزشکی و دندان میخونن همسنهام تو فامیل. نمیخوام عذاب بکشن خانواده ام که چرا دخترشون دکتر نشد. ولی نمیتونستم هم بخونم. توان روحی نداشتم. دلم می‌خواد ولی نمیتونم. همش گریه دارم، از مردم میترسم و فراری ام، سالی پنج یا شش بار از خونه میرم بیرون اونم اگه خیلی مجبور بشم. من مطمئنم مریضم از نظر روحی ولی نمیدونم چه کنم. احساس میکنم نیاز دارم بستری بشم بیمارستان روانی..*


مشکلت اینجاس از کسی حساب نمیبری یه مشاوره قاطع کار درست میخوای من نمیخوام بگم ول کن برو یه کار دیگه .چون هر کاری بری افسوس میخوری چرا من سراسری هیچی قبول نشدم به نظرم یه مشاوره قاطع جدی بگیر با پدر مادرتم حرف بزن سعی کن پزشکی بیاری نیاوردی لاقل پرستاری قبول شو اینطوری خیلی بهتره تو که ضربه رو زدی یه نتیجه ای بگیر ازش.

----------


## -Sara-

> *
> 
> حرفه ای(!) 
> 
> هیچ وقت علاقه به درس نداشتم چون زندگیم همش تنهایی و استرس درس بوده. من باید همیشه از همه بالاتر میبودم(از بالا دستور میومد). اصلاً هیچکس به من وقت نداد ببینم علاقه ام چیه. از دورانِ جنینی من خانم دکتر بودم. بیچاره بودم.*


چرا جلوی بقیه وا نمیستی؟
تمومش کن کارو!
تا وقتی تو سرت این فکر باشه که فقط باید پزشک بشی 
نمیتونی اروم زندگی کنی!
اگه واقعا علاقه به پزشکی داری
به نظر من برو دانشگاه پیام نور یکی دوترم درس بخون 
وضعیتت خیلی بهتر میشه 
اون وقت با خیال راحت شروع کن و دوباره واسه کنکور بخون

----------


## four elements

> *سلام
> 
> بچه ها من واقعاً شرمنده ام اگه تاپیک میزنم ولی واقعاً نیازه.
> 
> الان تقریباً اکثر شما وضعیت منو میدونید. 
> 
> در حال حاضر صبح تا شب با استرس و بغض و عذاب وجدان دست و پنجه نرم میکنم و هزار جور سرکوفت میخورم.
> 
> اگه لیسانس میرفتم همون اول الان فوق لیسانس رو هم تموم کرده بودم. اگه دندانپزشکی قبول میشدم الان تموم کرده بودم. اگه پزشکی قبول شده بودم یک یا دو سال دیگه تموم میکردم.
> ...


 به نظرم اگه میتونی به خودت قول بدی که درس میخونی و قبول میشی که مطمئنم اگه تلاش بکنی میتونی قبول بشی حتی میتونی رتبه ی برتر هم بشی بمون
اگه نمیتونی به نظرم دنبال علایق دیگه ای که داری برو مثلا برو کلاس موسیقی، طراحی و نقاشی ،سفالگری و...و تو اینا موفق شو و به همه هم ثابت کن که قرار نیست همه دانشگاه برن تا موفق بشن

----------


## A.H.M

> *
> 
> جناب اینا پدر منو در آوردن.
> 
> از گشنگی میمردم بهتر بود که 
> 
> همش میگن فقط پزشکی!
> 
> به ‌خدا من فقط یه بار جوونم عمرم داره میگذره اینا نابودم کردن منو.
> ...


‏آقای انگلیسی زبان با بچه حدودا ۳ ساله‌اش که تو کالسکه بود از کنارم رد شدن. به بچه گفت آفتاب رفته ترجیح میدی کاور کالسکه رو بردارم یا باشه؟ دقت کنید از بچه ‌۳ ساله پرسید! بعد ننه بابای ایرانی تا دم مرگ برای بچه تصمیم می‌گیرن
بنظرم اگه علاقه به درس نداری -که کاملا معلومه نداری چون خودت میگی بعد 6 سال 48 ساعت خوندم-بهشون بگو من از طریق تحصیل موفق نمیشم بیخود ازم انتظار دارید
زندگیتو صرف چیزی کن که دوست داری
هیچ کدوم ما معلوم نیست فردا باشیم یا نه
بنظر من اونی لذت دنیا و اخرتش رو میبره که کاری رو میکنه که عاشقشه که اگه فردا هم مرد بگه چند روز تو دنیا دیدم و مردم

----------


## hamed70t

سلام ، شما مثل جنگجویی هستی که بدون جنگیدن سپر انداخته ! 
مهم نیست چندبار کنکور میدی ، مهم نیست خانواده چقدر فشار میاره ؛ خودت با خودت چند چندی ؟ خودت میتونی یقه ی خودت رو بگیری و بگی آره من تمام تلاشم رو کردم ولی نشد ؟ هیچ معجزه ای قرار نیست اتفاق بی افته ، شرایط قرار نیست یه دفعه به نفع ما عوض بشه ؛ بجنگ مثل یه جنگجو بمیر ، اگه شکست خوردی هم خودت بشین سر زانوهاتو بتکون و بلند شو ، قرار نیست کسی دستتو بگیره و از زمین بلندت کنه

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط hamed70t


سلام ، شما مثل جنگجویی هستی که بدون جنگیدن سپر انداخته ! 
مهم نیست چندبار کنکور میدی ، مهم نیست خانواده چقدر فشار میاره ؛ خودت با خودت چند چندی ؟ خودت میتونی یقه ی خودت رو بگیری و بگی آره من تمام تلاشم رو کردم ولی نشد ؟ هیچ معجزه ای قرار نیست اتفاق بی افته ، شرایط قرار نیست یه دفعه به نفع ما عوض بشه ؛ بجنگ مثل یه جنگجو بمیر ، اگه شکست خوردی هم خودت بشین سر زانوهاتو بتکون و بلند شو ، قرار نیست کسی دستتو بگیره و از زمین بلندت کنه


الان میبینم دیگه..

هیچ کس کمکم نمیکنه.

کسی نمیتونه کمکم کنه.

و البته گله ای هم نیست..

خود کرده را تدبیر نیست..

خودم این وضعیت رو ایجاد کردم،خودم باید درستش کنم.

ولی به شدت نیاز به مشاور دارم. 

همه هم میگن مشاور ها هیچی نمیگن و بی فایده ان.

ولی تو این مسیر سخت قطعاً مشاوره و حمایت احتیاج دارم..*

----------


## mohi.goli

> *سلام
> 
> بچه ها من واقعاً شرمنده ام اگه تاپیک میزنم ولی واقعاً نیازه.
> 
> الان تقریباً اکثر شما وضعیت منو میدونید. 
> 
> در حال حاضر صبح تا شب با استرس و بغض و عذاب وجدان دست و پنجه نرم میکنم و هزار جور سرکوفت میخورم.
> 
> اگه لیسانس میرفتم همون اول الان فوق لیسانس رو هم تموم کرده بودم. اگه دندانپزشکی قبول میشدم الان تموم کرده بودم. اگه پزشکی قبول شده بودم یک یا دو سال دیگه تموم میکردم.
> ...


منم حالم همینقد بد بود ... اصلا نمیتونستم دگ یه خط کتاب بخونم 
رفتم روانشناسی ازاد 
شاید باورت نشه اونجا همه تجربی بودن و چن سال پشت کنکور بی نتیجه 
پنج تا از دخترا و چن تا از پسرا همین بود وضعیتشون 
بقیشونم ریاضی بودن
یکی دوتا انسانی 
روحیاتمون مث هم بود یدونه فقط متولد ۸۰ داشتیم 
سه چهار تا ۷۷ دوتا ۷۱ دوتا۷۸ و ...
هنوز یه روز بیشتر نرفتم اما حس میکنم ممکنه روحیم تغییر کنه 
دانشگاهم سه روز بیشتر نیس دو روز نصفه و چهار روز کامل مال خودته 
اشتباه کردی نرفتی حالا برو ازاد ببین بازم ثبت نام میکنن؟ چون دانشگاه ما هنوزم ثبت نام داره 
اگه نشد واسه ترم بهمن حتما برو

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohi.goli


منم حالم همینقد بد بود ... اصلا نمیتونستم دگ یه خط کتاب بخونم 
رفتم روانشناسی ازاد 
شاید باورت نشه اونجا همه تجربی بودن و چن سال پشت کنکور بی نتیجه 
پنج تا از دخترا و چن تا از پسرا همین بود وضعیتشون 
بقیشونم ریاضی بودن
یکی دوتا انسانی 
روحیاتمون مث هم بود یدونه فقط متولد ۸۰ داشتیم 
سه چهار تا ۷۷ دوتا ۷۱ دوتا۷۸ و ...
هنوز یه روز بیشتر نرفتم اما حس میکنم ممکنه روحیم تغییر کنه 
دانشگاهم سه روز بیشتر نیس دو روز نصفه و چهار روز کامل مال خودته 
اشتباه کردی نرفتی حالا برو ازاد ببین بازم ثبت نام میکنن؟ چون دانشگاه ما هنوزم ثبت نام داره 
اگه نشد واسه ترم بهمن حتما برو


کدوم دانشگاه میخونی؟

مرخصی میدن دو یا سه ترم پشت هم؟

بعد چند نفرید تو کلاس؟ چه ساعت‌ها و روزهایی دانشگاه هستی؟*

----------


## Maja7080

اگه مقصر قبول نشدن تمام پشت کنکوریا سهمیه و چیزای دیگه باشه دلیل قبول نشدن شما فقط و فقط خودتی
حتما برو دانشگاه یه رشته بخون،تو یه تاپیک دیگه هم بهت گفتم گفتی نمیخوام عمرم تلف بشه،پس بشینی پای گوشی و نت عمرت تلف نمیشه؟برو دانشگاه با ۴ نفر حرف بزنی روحیت عوض میشه.اینو مطمئن باش وقتی بری دانشگاه هیچچچچچچکس بهت نمیخنده،ولی اگه هی بمونی پشت کنکور و تو خونه بچرخی همه بهت میخندن
بعد دانشگاهم واقعا چیز خاصی نیست،مگه همه باید درس بخونن و مدرک داشته باشن؟تو برو باشگاه ،برو زبانکده مدرک زبان بگیر،زبانم یه رشتست
مشکل تو اینه نمیدونی چی میخوای،پزشکی و اینجور رشته ها هم بخاطر کلاس گذاشتن جلوی فامیل میخوای؟یا واقعا علاقه داری؟اگه علاقه داری فکر کن امسال سال اخره تلاش کن

----------


## ehsan7777777

*به شما توصیه می کنم که حتما با یه مشاور خوب صحبت کنین .... 
حتما حتما حتما حتما ... 
با توجه به حرفایی که زدی به نظر من اینجوری میاد که شما فارغ از اینکه خانوادت شما رو مجبور به موندن کردن یا نه ، یه ایده آلی توی ذهنت شکل گرفته که تا بهش نرسی حس می کنی که نمی تونی آرامش داشته باشی .... 
این وضعیت هم احتمالا بر می گرده به شخصیت کمال گرایی که داری ... 
البته کمال گرایی چیز بدی نیست ولی اگه بدون تلاش باشه نه تنها باعث رشد آدم نمی شه بلکه باعث می شه آدم دست به هیچ کاری نزنه چون فکر می کنه اگه کاری رو شروع کرد باید داخلش بهترین باشه ... ( اینه که روزای عمرت دائما می گذره و تو جرات شروع کاریو اصلا نداری .... )
واسه رفع این حالتی که داری حتما با یه مشاور خوب توی شهرتون صحبت کن ... 
از حرفات به نظر می رسه که وضعیت مالی خوبی داشته باشین و میتونی هزینه مشاور رو پرداخت کنی .... 
لازم هم نیست که خانواده ات در این باره حرف بزنی ... خودت تنهایی برو پیش یه روانشناس خوب شهرتون و حرف دلتو باهاش بزن ... 
ایشالا که مشکلت حل می شه ....*

----------


## dina.kh

سلام چند تا پایپیکی که زدین رو خوندم ، واقعا بابت شرایطی که دارین نارحت شدم ولی بدون فقط تو نیستی اینجوری هستی منم هستم ،فلانی هم هست ، ببین عزیز دلم  هر کسی تو زندگیش با چالش هایی روبه رو میشه ، ولی برنده اونیه که با این چالش ها بهترین برخورد رو داشته باشه ، ببین دوست عزیز شما از سال  93 کنکور دادی یعنی اینطور که گفتی اولین کنکورت سال 93 بوده ، مطمئنم سر جلسه همیشه با خودت  تصمیم گرفتی کنکور سال بعدت رو بترکونی هر کدوم از ما که پشت کنکور بوده سر جلسه تصمیم گرفته کنکور رو بترکونه ولی  بدون تلاش  کنکور ما رو میترکونه ،:-) 
 گذشته ها گذشته فکر بهش نکن ، 
زمین خوردی ، زخمی شدی ، دستتو بزار رو زانوت ، از خدا کمک بخواه و بلند شو  ، منتظر نباش بابات یا مامانت خواهر یا هرکسی بیاد کمکت کنه ، هیچکی تو این دنیا نمیاد بلندت کنه ، تو این دنیا فقط و فقط خودتی و خدات ، از خدا کمک بخواه و تلاش کن ، 
، این حرفایی که زدم  از رو شکم سیری نیست منم سه ساله پشت کنکورم منم سه ساله 48 ساعت درس نخوندم دقیقا مثل خودت برنامه ریختم و اجرا نکردم ولی بیا و یه بار این بازی کثیف رو تموم کن ، 
تو نمیتونی به گذشته برگردی و یه شروع عالی داشته باشی ولی میتونی از الان شروع کنی و یه پایان عالی داشته باشی 

همه ی ما میگیم اگه یه بار دیگه به عقب برگردیم طور دیگه ای زندگی میکنیم ، یه زندگی عالی و بدون نقص و اشتباه ، ولی همش دروغه اگه ما جرئت یه جور دیگه زندگی کردن  رو داشته باشیم از الان به بعد رو  عالی زندگی میکنیم

 راستی یادم رفت بگم ، اینو همیشه یادت باشه لیس الانسان الا ما سعی ، برای انسان چیزی جز تلاش و کوشش نیست بدون تلاش نمیشه به جایی رسید  ، با نت با فیلم و... نمیشه پزشکی و دندون قبول شد ، با تلاش بی از حد و گذشتن از خوشی های زندگی میشه به پزشکی رسید ، مصاحبه  یکس از اعضای انجمن گفته بود یه شب برای اینکه خوابش نبره دستش رو زخم میکنه و روش نمک میپاشه ، اخر مصاحبه اش گفته بود موفقیتم رو تقدیم به ادم اون شب میکنم  

یه بار فقط یه بار بیا و برای خودت نه برای پدر و مادرت نه برای دوستات نه برای پز و پول نه برای فخر فروشی برای دل خودت فقط و فقط خودت درس بخون ، کاری به کار نتیجه نداشته باش ، تو نمیتونی قبول کنی بری ازاد بدون کنکور چون میگی تلاش میکردم پزکشی میاوردم پس بیا و در حق خودت این کار رو بکن ،یه شانس دیگه به خودت بده ، تو لگه میخواستی بری ازاد بدون کنکور این همه تایپیک نمیزدی  کار رو یه سره میکردی و میرفتی ولی تو نمیری چون میگی لیاقتت رشته ازاد بدون کنکور نیست ، نزار این جنگ که تو وجودته نابودت کنه  ، تنها کشته این جنگ خودتی نه کس دیگه ، 
خودتو بشناس ببین چی میخوای ، پزشکی میخوای تا دهن فامیل رو ببندی ، پزشکی میخوای تا بهت بگن خاموم دکتر ، یا پزشکی میخوای چون تو رو به ارامش میرسونه ، ببین پزشکی ارزوته یا هدفت ، فرق ارزو و هدف اینه که .
هدف شب بیدارت نگه میداره تا تلاش کنی و بهش برسی و ارزو اونیه که زودتر میخوابی تا تو خواب ببینیش 

امیدوارم تونسته باشم کمکی کنم

----------


## NiNi

*من باید تغییر کنم و راه دیگه ای نیست.

ممنونم بچه ها.! 

من میرم اتاقم به کارای بدم فکر کنم!

چند وقت دیگه میام بگم چه کردم با این زندگی!*

----------


## Phatums

*خصوصیتو چک کن گلم*

----------


## hamed70t

> *من باید تغییر کنم و راه دیگه ای نیست.
> 
> ممنونم بچه ها.! 
> 
> من میرم اتاقم به کارای بدم فکر کنم!
> 
> چند وقت دیگه میام بگم چه کردم با این زندگی!*


 :Yahoo (4):  برو تو اتاقت به کارای بدت فکر کن 

جدا از شوخی ، بخون ، مهم شروع کردنه ؛ بخدا قدر این تایمی که داری میتونی آزادانه وقت بذاری برای هدفت رو بدون ، بخدا خیلی زود دیر میشه ، بخون همه ی تلاشت رو بکن خودت رو شاد کنی ، خودت شاد باشی بقیه هم شادن ؛ موفق باشی

----------


## naazanin

دوست عزیز شما هر روز تاپیک میزنی و سوال میپرسی و بچه هاهم که قصدشون کمکه پست های خوش بینانه میذارن و متاسفانه به همین روال هم داری معتاد میشی!
الان مشکلت کنکور و درس و خونواده نیست، مشکلت افسردگیه که نمیذاره فکر کنی و یه تصمیم عاقلانه بگیری
اول اونو حلش کن، اگه لازمه روانشناس، اگه لازمه درمان دارویی، بعدش میتونی دست خودتو بگیری و از این رخوت و  بلاتکلیفی بکشیش بیرون.
حرفای انگیزشی برات فایده ای نداره که اگه داشت منم میگفتم، شما اگه میگفتی من 6 ساله پشت کنکورم و دارم روزی نیم ساعت درس میخونم ما میتونستیم با حرفامون کمکت کنیم که بیشترش کنی، ولی وقتی ثابت موندی و هیچ تلاشی نمیکنی مشکلت ریشه ای تر از اینهاست. 
هر بار هم تصمیم بگیری که دیگه تغییر میکنی و طوفانی شروع میکنی به درس خوندن ولی چند روز بعد باز سوختت تموم میشه و بیشتر خودتو اذیت میکنی که بی اراده و تنبلی!
تو بی اراده و تنبل و کم هوش نیستی، فقط باید اول این مشکل روحیت که افسردگی وسواس فکری یا هر چیز دیگه ای هست رو حلش کنی...
امیدوارم تاپیک بعدیت یه سوال درسی باشه که ما خیالمون راحت بشه که حالت بهتر شده و دیگه شروع کردی به جنگیدن برای اهدافت ♥

----------


## sheidaa23

> *سلام
> 
> بچه ها من واقعاً شرمنده ام اگه تاپیک میزنم ولی واقعاً نیازه.
> 
> الان تقریباً اکثر شما وضعیت منو میدونید. 
> 
> در حال حاضر صبح تا شب با استرس و بغض و عذاب وجدان دست و پنجه نرم میکنم و هزار جور سرکوفت میخورم.
> 
> اگه لیسانس میرفتم همون اول الان فوق لیسانس رو هم تموم کرده بودم. اگه دندانپزشکی قبول میشدم الان تموم کرده بودم. اگه پزشکی قبول شده بودم یک یا دو سال دیگه تموم میکردم.
> ...


پیش ی روانشناس برو بگو بهش اینارو ی دارو برات بنویسه آروم بشی . ب حرفای بقیمت اصلا گوش نکن حتی درمورد این روانشناسی ک میری بت میگن این درو هارو نخور روانیا اینارو میخورن یا روانی میشیا ی مدت دارو میخوری و بعدش خوب میشی میری پیش دکتر دکتر کم کم از اون دارو برات میکنه این طوری ک استرس میکشی برات خیلی بد تره و عامل بوجود اومدن سرطان و بیماری های دیگم ک الان خیلی زیاد شدن میشه

----------


## ifmvi

*منم مثل تو هستم 
بی انگیزه ، بی هدف ، پوچ
زمان انتخاب رشته ی بدون آزمون پیام نور و آزاد هم تموم شده و راهی به ذهنم نمیرسه*

----------


## .fafa.

هرگز از تلاش برای انچه که در طلبش هستید دست برندارید.صبرکردن بسی راحتتر از یک عمر حسرت است  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ema


منم مثل تو هستم 
بی انگیزه ، بی هدف ، پوچ
زمان انتخاب رشته ی بدون آزمون پیام نور و آزاد هم تموم شده و راهی به ذهنم نمیرسه


بمون برای بهمن. 

من انتخاب کردم ولی نرفتم ثبت نام.

واقعاً سخته راهنمایی آدمایی مثل خودم.

وقتی طرف انگیزه نداره هر چی بگی بی فایده است.*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




بمون برای بهمن. 

من انتخاب کردم ولی نرفتم ثبت نام.

واقعاً سخته راهنمایی آدمایی مثل خودم.

وقتی طرف انگیزه نداره هر چی بگی بی فایده است.


آره ، منم هیچ انگیزه ای ندارم ، ذهنم خالیه ؛ حس میکنم به هیچ چیزی علاقه مند نیستم ، خستم جدا .الکی فقط برای سومین بار دارم میمونم پشت کنکور ولی بازم نمیخونم.*

----------


## elhameli

سلام

به نظرم محیط درس خوندن خودتون رو عوض کنید، مثلا از کتابخونه استفاده کنید و در طول روز یا آخر هر هفته هم برنامه ورزشی متناسب با روحیه خودتون داشته باشید...

----------


## Aryan-

> *
> 
> ببخشید از شما میپرسم..
> 
> میتونم ثبت نام کنم و دو یا سه ترم مرخصی بگیرم؟
> 
> میخوام خانواده ام اعصابشون راحت بشه که من رفتم دانشگاه و خودم دوباره برای کنکور بخونم..
> 
> و اینکه حداقل چند ساعت باید مطالعه داشته باشم؟ در نظر داشته باشین که ۶ سال هیچی نخوندم و صفرم. 
> ...


ترم اول رو که مرخصی نمی دن برای ترم های بعدی هم باید از آموزش دانشگاه بپرسید. معمولا باید 17 الی 18 واحد با معدل بالای 14 یا 16 پاس کرده باشید تا یه ترم مرخصی بدن نه بیشتر. قانون هر روز عوض می شه و دانشگاه با دانشگاه فرق داره باید شماره آموزش دانشگاه رو بگیرید و بپرسید.

حداقل مطالعه بستگی به فرد و کیفیت مطالعه ش داره. معمولا با 4 ساعت شروع می شه از مهرماه بین 6 تا 8 ساعت و از نزدیک عید بین 8 تا 11 ساعت بستگی به فرد داره. قانون خاصی نداره. معمولا رتبه های خوب همون حوالی 11 ساعت می خونن ولی رتبه دو رقمی هم داشتم که با همون 8 ساعت ولی منظم نتیجه گرفته. در کل باید خیلی زحمت بکشید. یه نگاهی هم به تاپیک های سایت بندازید در این تبعیض واقعا باید تلاش کنید تا موفق بشید.

----------


## hoseina

سلام
الان فک میکنی خود کشی خیلی خوبه چون پایان تلخ بهتر بهتر از یک تلخ بی پایانه ؟ یعنی زندگی خودتو تو همین دوجمله می خوای خلاصه کنی ؟
آیا با خودکشی چیزی درست میشه ؟ آیندت درست میشه ؟ 
آیا واقعا از خدا نمی ترسی که بیاد ازت بپرسه چرا جونی رو که من به تو عطا کردم به راحتی از بین بردی ؟
اگه اینجوری بود الان امید هیچ وقت معنی نداشت .... اگه اینجوری بود که هیچ بشری تلاش نمی کرد

به نظر من شما زیر فشار روحی زیادی ازحرف دیگران داری ....از حرفات معلومه که فقط با حرف دیگران زندگی می کنی ...
به نظر من شما برو دانشگاه ثبت نام کن ... چه آزاد چه پیام نور...... و سعی کن زندگی رو بسازی نه اینکه ببینی فلانی واست تعیین تکلیف میکنه فلان رو برو 

و به نظرم بهتره با خانوادت اینو در میون بزاری که من دیگه بریدم ..... دوست دارم برم بیرون زندگی کنم ....کار پیدا کنم نه اینکه الا و بلا قفط قفط پزشک باشم 
تنها راهی که داری اینه حتما حتما با خانوادت بحث کنی و بگی که از من گذشته کنکور

در ضمن شما می تونی خیلی کار های دیگه انجام بدی .... مثلا اگه انگیلیسیت خوبه برو مترجم انلاین شو ...اگه فتوشاپت خوبه برو مثلا پروژه قبول کن 
یا اگه میتونی برو یک مهارتی یاد بگیر .....تازه اگه تلاش کنی خدا اون بالا دست هر بندشو میگیره ...مطئن باش قلب ها فقط با نام خدا آرامش میگیرن 

در ضمن زندگی بیشتر از پزشکیه .... زندگی ساختنیه حالا با هر شغلی ..... اون کارگر هم زندگی میکنه یا نه ؟ اون کارمند هم زندگی میکنه یا نه ؟
اون شاطر نونوا هم زندگی میکنه یا نه ؟ اون و.... همه زندگی میکنن ... 

حالا اگه پزشک نباشن میمیرن ؟ 
حالا اگه رشته کنکور نداشته باشن دیگه باید خودکشی کنن ؟ 
حالا چون طرف مثلا پزشک نیست دیگه خوشبختی تمومه براش ؟

*و اینو حتما یادت باشه زندگی بیشتر از پزشکیه*

----------


## SARA_J

خب اگه پول خارج داری خب بروخارج پزشکی بخون چرا همش اینجاکنکورمیدی بروخارج واسه خودت
توتاپیکای قبلی اهم بچه هاگفتن اینجاهم من میگم مشکل شماباداروودرمان بایدازریشه حل بشه شمانیازبه روانپزشک دارید دارو خوردن هم اصلاااااعارنیست جرم که نمیخوای بکنی که ازروانپزشک فراری هستی ! برومشکلتوازریشه حل کن شماعلاوه براسترس کنکورت دچاراضطراب اجتماعی وفرارازمردم هستی واین مشکل جزبه دست خودت ودکترحل نمیشه تاپیک زدن دردی ازشمادوانخواهدکرد!

----------


## morteza320

> *سلام
> 
> بچه ها من واقعاً شرمنده ام اگه تاپیک میزنم ولی واقعاً نیازه.
> 
> الان تقریباً اکثر شما وضعیت منو میدونید. 
> 
> در حال حاضر صبح تا شب با استرس و بغض و عذاب وجدان دست و پنجه نرم میکنم و هزار جور سرکوفت میخورم.
> 
> اگه لیسانس میرفتم همون اول الان فوق لیسانس رو هم تموم کرده بودم. اگه دندانپزشکی قبول میشدم الان تموم کرده بودم. اگه پزشکی قبول شده بودم یک یا دو سال دیگه تموم میکردم.
> ...


سلام خوبین؟؟؟راستش کامل پیامتون رو خوندم خدایی شما خیلی نامردین.نه تنها شما بلکه خیلی از ادمای دیگه من امسال سال دوم پشت کنکوریم بود داداشم وسط راه سرطان گرفت ۳ سالش هست و الان بهتر شده ولی کلی تنهایی کشیدم کلی سختی کشیدم نتیجمم خراب شد و رفت ولی یک نفر نگفت عیب نداره همه بلدن مشاور بشن.همه بگن پزشکی فلانه و از این حرفا کلی حرف شنیدم کلی حرف.همه میگن خوندی اخرشم هیچی
ولی بخدا مهم نیست.برای خودتون زندگی کنین برای شادی خودتون 
این چیزا براتون مهم نباشه اصلا هم ناشکری نکنین
شاید باورتون نشه ولی اصلا  دیگه برام مهم نیست
حرف مردم رو میگم.همیشه هست بخدا پزشکی هم قبول بشی میگن ۷ ساله و حیف عمرت که فقط تو درسی پس دقت نکنین.جنگ اعصاب هم عادیه من که این همه صبر کردم با بدترین شرایط شما که جای خود.فقط میتونم بگم اصلا غصه نخورین
کم نفر هستن دبیر میشن پرستار میشن ۱۰ سال میرن سرکار بعد پزشکی میارن؟؟شما سنت نصف اونا هست والا.اصلا غصه نخورین
خداروشکر دخترین  سربازی و اینا هم ندارین من خودم رفتم ازاد ثبت نام کردم میخوام یواشکی بخونم کنکور رو ولی همه فکر میکنن من دانشگاه رو میخونم هیچ کس هم نمیدونه حالا فکر کنین دربه دری هام و مخفی کاریام و یواشکی کانون رفتنم ۲۴ ساعت تو کتابخونه بودن و خیلی چیزای دیگه چه قدر کارم رو سخت میکنه.داداش منم بدترین مریضی رو داره ولی حمکت و قسمت بوده از  شما هم قسمت بوده پس غصه نخورین و کار خودتون رو بکنین

----------


## reka

چرا خودتون رو محدود میکنید که حتما باید فلان رشته مثلا پزشکی بخونید ..... ؟؟!!  نمیخوام حرف الکی بزنم ولی خیلی ها هم سن و سال شما هستند که الان پزشکی قبول شدند و بعد از گذراندن 7 الی 10 سال و وارد شدن به بازارکار فهمیدند که کار در رشته پزشکی رو دوست ندارند و دارند کاری غیرمرتبط انجام میدن و شما اونا رو نمیبینید ....   به نظرم کنکور و درس رو با همه بی عدالتی هاش ول کنید و به دنبال کسب مهارت و مطالعه در زمینه ای که به آن علاقه دارید باشید و به دنیای جدید سلام کنید چون همه چیز کنکور نیست ...

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SARA_J


خب اگه پول خارج داری خب بروخارج پزشکی بخون چرا همش اینجاکنکورمیدی بروخارج واسه خودت
توتاپیکای قبلی اهم بچه هاگفتن اینجاهم من میگم مشکل شماباداروودرمان بایدازریشه حل بشه شمانیازبه روانپزشک دارید دارو خوردن هم اصلاااااعارنیست جرم که نمیخوای بکنی که ازروانپزشک فراری هستی ! برومشکلتوازریشه حل کن شماعلاوه براسترس کنکورت دچاراضطراب اجتماعی وفرارازمردم هستی واین مشکل جزبه دست خودت ودکترحل نمیشه تاپیک زدن دردی ازشمادوانخواهدکرد!


من انگیزه ندارم دو قدم پامو از خونه بذارم بیرون، بعد شما میگید برو خارج؟

من خیلی وضعیتم داغونه انقدر که حتی نمیتونم برم بیرون دنبالِ درمان.*

----------


## Zahra77

:/ یعنی تاپیک بدبختی میبینم یاد تو میوفتم
خواهر با تاپیک زدن اینجا تو اراده نمیکنی همین :// 
اراده ی تو اگه دکمه داشت من با مشت میزدم روش تا روشن شه 
ولی خودت باید پاشی ما که نمیتونیم جات بیایم درس بخونسم 
چندمین تاپیک با موضوع تکراریه اخه://// 
خب مشکل معلومه 
حسشو نداری درس بخونی خب نخون 
برو بگو عمر تلف نکنین و برو پی زندگیت بیخیال کنکور 
والا

----------


## SARA_J

> *
> 
> من انگیزه ندارم دو قدم پامو از خونه بذارم بیرون، بعد شما میگید برو خارج؟
> 
> من خیلی وضعیتم داغونه انقدر که حتی نمیتونم برم بیرون دنبالِ درمان.*


خب شمادلسوزنداری توخونه؟؟هیچکس نمیگه چرااینجورشدی وبرودکتر ؟

----------


## happy boy

*درمانت درونته.نه اینجا.یه جمع کنکوری ناکام یا خام یاجوون.که چی مثلا؟بشین فکرکن ببین اززندگی چی میخای؟؟یقه خودتوسفت بگیر هدفتوآرمانتوپیداکن یااینکه به این برسی که بی هدف زندگی کنی وبازجرادامه بدی.تنهانیستی شایدهمدردات کمن ولی همه پردردن.مطمین باش همه میخان راحت شن اماراهش حرص وجوش وگریه نیس.دخترهمسایمون پزشک شدحقوقش۹۰۰هزارتومنه(شخصشو  یگم نه رشتشو)یکی هم میشناسم بایکسال طراحی ورفتن دنبال علاقش یعنی هنر؛پول پارومیکنه.توکی هستی؟؟؟چی میخای اززندگی.آی دختری که فکرمیکنی کس خاصی نیستی بدون پزشکی ارزشی نداری وهمش منتظرحرف این واونی.توبزرگ قوی شجاع وباعظمتی باهرشرایطی که داری.بابه دنیااومدنت قراره یکاربزرگ انجام بدی به درررررک که پزشکی نشد.تودختری وظیفت اجاره دادن وحرص وجوش مخارج زندگی وسربازی نیست.پس بخاطرخودت زندگی کن سخته میدونم امانزاربعدسالهاآدماروبشنا  سی.همین مردم وفامیلی که دنیات شدن وحرفشون شده بت براتون کجای روزای سخت باشمان؟؟؟فراموششون کن وزندگی جدیدتوشروع کن.اولین قدم روهم اینطوربردارکه شبافیلمای انگیزشی ببینی!وخودت رودوس داشته باش وآروم آروم بخودت اجازه تغییربده وخودت روباهمه گذشتت ببخش. وچشم وگوشتوببندوفکرکن راننده خداست.پس به مقصدبی نظیری میرسی.آرامش محض.اینجاست که بعداون آرامشه میگی گوربابای حرف این واون.
زندگی کن.همین.راهشم فقط خودخودت میدونی....شروع کن به لذت بردن..*

----------


## happy boy

*همونایی که فکرمیکنی زوم کردن رو وفشار روحی میدن بهت کم نمیارن.توحتی اگه پزشکی هم بیاری میگن اوووووه تازه بعد۷سال میخاددکترسرماخوردگی شه وتازه اگه بتونه مطب بزنه.مطبم بزنی میگن خب مطب که چیزی نیس بازتخصصی چیزی.تخصصم بگیری میگن بعدیه عمر درس خوندن تازه میخادشروع کنه طبابت.بعدتخصص که پولدارشدی دیگه کل دوروبرتون(منظورم بدخواهاحسوداوخاله زنکا)منقرض شدن.اونجاس که میفهمی چه عمری روالکی الکی بخاطرتوقعای بیخودبقیه سوزوندی.پس جوونی کن ودنیاروبترکون باپزشکی نشدفداسرتون ببین چی رودوس داری؟بروسمتش همین فقط همین.چشم به هم بزنی رسیدی به آرزوهات*

----------


## shaghayegh.t

> *سلام
> 
> بچه ها من واقعاً شرمنده ام اگه تاپیک میزنم ولی واقعاً نیازه.
> 
> الان تقریباً اکثر شما وضعیت منو میدونید. 
> 
> در حال حاضر صبح تا شب با استرس و بغض و عذاب وجدان دست و پنجه نرم میکنم و هزار جور سرکوفت میخورم.
> 
> اگه لیسانس میرفتم همون اول الان فوق لیسانس رو هم تموم کرده بودم. اگه دندانپزشکی قبول میشدم الان تموم کرده بودم. اگه پزشکی قبول شده بودم یک یا دو سال دیگه تموم میکردم.
> ...


راستش من وضعیتت رو نمی دونم ولی اونجور ک فهمیدم خیلی وقته پشت کنکور موندی...
واقعا فکر میکنی کنکور ارزش این همه استرس و فشار روانی رو داره؟ برو دانشگاه ببین زندگی واقعی یعنی چی. البته من هنوز نرفتما ولی میگن خیلی خوش میگذره :Yahoo (4):  برو گردش و بیخیال حرف مردم. مردم فقط بلدن چرت و پرت بگن چه تو موفق بشی چه نشی. عاشق اینن ک آدم مثل خودشون بدبخت شه. ولی تو ب ریش اونا بخند و کار خودتو بکن.
نخوندی، دیگه تموم شد. گذشت. مگه سال 97 دوباره تکرار میشه؟ من ی سال پشت کنکور موندم و همون ی سال برام عذاب بود چ برسه ب کسی ک بیشتر از ی سال مونده. اگ آدمشی بمون. ولی اونجور ک فهمیدم دیگ نایی نداری و حق هم داری.
بعدشم لیسانس مگه چیه بابا؟ :Yahoo (110):  لیسانس داریم تا لیسانس. پرستاری لیسانسه،مامایی لیسانسه، عمران لیسانسه، ... خیلی از رشته های خوب لیسانسن. بابا ب خدا قرار نیست همه دکتر بشن. خیلیا هم قراره معمولی باشن. معمولی بودن خیلی قشنگه ک :Yahoo (5):

----------


## DR.del

شما شمردی تا بحال چند بار تاپیک زدی در مورد مشکلت؟؟؟
اصن به راهنمایی های دوستان توجه میکنی؟؟؟ یا فقط میای درد و دل و ناله میکنی؟؟ شما یه مشکلی داری که بهش میگن بی هدفی یعنی چی؟؟ یعنی هم دوست داری موفق شی و هم حالشو نداری که تلاش کنی دقیقا این تعریف بی هدفی میشه.
روانشناس که رفتی میگی حالیش نبود اینجا هم چندبار تاپیک زدی کلی دوستان راهنمایی کردن بهت تهش باز گفتی نه و نمیشه باز هفته بعد تاپیک زدی این چه کاریه؟؟؟
میگم برو دانشگاه ثبت نام کن میگی نه دوست ندارم لیسانسه باشم وفقط پزشکی از اونور میگیم پس بشین محکم بخون باز میگی حالشو ندارم و اگه دوباره نخونم چی
بچه های این انجمن در همین حد میتونن راهنماییت کنن نه بیشتر.
من خودم بخوام تایپک بزنم و از مشکلات زندگیم بگم قشنگ یک ۲۰۰ خطی میشه واقا فکر کردی زندگی بقیه گل و بلبله؟؟ فکر کردی ما که داریم پزشکی میخونیم داریم عشق و حال دنیا رو میکنیم؟؟ نه خواهر من پزشکی یعنی اول بدبختی و دهن آسفالت شدن و بیچارگی.
حرفای ما هیچ تاثیری رو شما نداره خودتون باید مشکلتون رو حل کنین.

----------


## saj

از زندونی که برا خودت درست کردی ازاد شو...
تو محدود کردی خودتو به خدا اگه میدونستی دنیا چه قدر بی ارزشه اینقدر درد نمیکشیدی و به خودت اسیب نمیزدی

----------


## elhameli

*اهمال کاری و تنبلی در کنکور چه دلایلی دارد و راهکار های رفع آن چیست؟*

صحبت های دکتر علیرضا افشار در مورد اهمال کاری در کنکور

https://alirezaafshar.org/%d8%a7%d9%87%d9%85%d8%a7%d9%84-%da%a9%d8%a7%d8%b1%db%8c-%d8%af%d8%b1-%da%a9%d9%86%da%a9%d9%88%d8%b1-%d8%b1%d8%a7%d9%87%da%a9%d8%a7%d8%b1-%d9%87%d8%a7%db%8c-%d8%b1%d9%81%d8%b9-%d8%a2%d9%86/

شروع صفر کنکور ۹۹ از مهر ماه

https://alirezaafshar.org/%d8%b4%d8%...5%d8%a7%d9%87/

----------


## sheidaa23

> *
> 
> من انگیزه ندارم دو قدم پامو از خونه بذارم بیرون، بعد شما میگید برو خارج؟
> 
> من خیلی وضعیتم داغونه انقدر که حتی نمیتونم برم بیرون دنبالِ درمان.*


تو همونی ک میگفت روم نمیشه برم دندون پزشکی برا دندونام 😂بخدا خیلی دیوونه ایی اگه اون باشی بابا پاشو برو روان پزشک ی چارتر قرض بت بده بخوری خوب بشی الان از این ک با ی چارتا کنکوری ک خودشونم نمیدونن چیکار کنن و تو منجلاب کنکور گیر کردن مشورت کردی کارت درست شدش ؟؟ این اه و ناله ها رو رو کاغذ بنویسی و ی دوبار تو فاصله های زمانی مثلا دوهفته ای بخونیشون مسخره ترین چیزای دنیان یا این ک حداقل ب ذهنت می رسه باید چیکار کنی ن این ک اینجا بعد ی چارتا راه حل بدن بری دنبالش بدم پشیمون بشی . بعدم ی چیزی اول افسردگی و بیرون نرفتن از خون تو درمان کن کنکورم حل میشه

----------


## NiNi

*سلام دوباره 

من اصلاً دلم نمیخواد دوباره کنکور بدم، احساس میکنم عمرم داره میگذره و من همچنان پشت کنکورم!

از طرفی هم نمیخوام اینهمه سال بی نتیجه بمونه.

اراده ی لازم رو ندارم. گاهی آتشی درونم روشن میشه که تو میتونی و برو جلو و فلان، دو دقیقه بعد دلم میریزه و یاد سختیها و استرس‌های این سالها میفتم، ممنوعیت گوشی،تی وی،نت و...! 

من با این گوشی و نت و فیلم ذهنمو مشغول میکنم که یادم بره بلاتکلیفم، پشت کنکورم،تو این سن به جای تموم کردن دوره فوق لیسانس،هنوز موندم چه کنم!

اینا نباشن زندگی من پوچ و دردناکه.

میدونم همتون یه مشکلی دارین، ولی من واقعاً تحت فشارم. بین آدمای بسیار تحصیلکرده، من تنها آدم بلاتکلیفم.

با این وضع کنکور و جا به جا شدن رتبه ها و سؤالای چند خطی و سهمیه ها و هزار جور بی عدالتی دیگه، استرس میگیرم که تلاشم پوچ خواهد بود و فقط یکسال دیگه هم هدر میشه.

دلم می‌خواد یکسال بیکار بمونم گوشه خونه و هیچ جا نرم، سال بعد برم لیسانس   یکسال بگذره بازم استرس میگیرم و میفتم دنبال بهونه که بازم نرم دانشگاه.. اصلا
 نمیخوام مردم منو ببینن و دانشگاه برم.

همش وقت کشی میکنم و خانواده مو گول میزنم.

من میتونم یکبار دیگه بمونم و اولین بار تو زندگیم درس بخونم(!)، نشد هم میرم بدون کنکور میخونم یه چیزی، ولی نمیتونم! نمیخوام استرس بکشم! درس خوندن و ارتباط با مردم به شدت استرس میده بهم. به حدی که گریه میکنم هق هق.

من اصلاً دلم می‌خواد همه چی همینجوری بمونه ماهی یه بار برم بیرون اونم از ماشین پیاده نمیشم و همش میگم سرعت برو مبادا کسی منو تو ماشین ببینه. تا حالا حتی یکبار خرید نرفتم از حرف زدن با مردم میترسم دستم عرق میکنه قلبم تند تند میزنه اصلاً دیوونه میشم.

به همین علت هم حتی گواهی نامه ندارم، رانندگی بلد نیستم.بی عرضه که نیستم! اتفاقاً سرعت یادگیری خیلی بالایی دارم ولی هیچ وقت نمیرم دنبال یادگرفتن هیچ چیز! میخوام تو سایه بمونم تا عمرم تموم بشه! از طرفی هم میخوام این حالم بهتر بشه! میخوام زندگی کنم ولی نمیتونم.

اینکه اینجا با شما حرف میزنم دلیلش اینه شما منو نمیبینید و من استرس نمیگیرم. من کلاس کنکور و آزمون و...نمیتونم برم چون میترسم خجالت میکشم. حتی الان دنبال کتاب درسی نظام جدیدم، میترسم خجالت میکشم زنگ بزنم ببینم کتابفروشی داره یا نه.

روم نمیشه برم کتابفروشی، همه چی رو اینترنتی می‌خرم! اونم روم نمیشه بگیرم! میترسم! میگم میبره محل کار والدینم و اونا میارن!

الانم که نمیخوام خانواده ام بفهمن دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم، موندم عین چی تو گِل! وحشت میکنم برم دنبال کتاب و برم کتابخونه و...!
تنهایی نمیتونم پامو از خونه بیرون بذارم!

حتی روانشناس و روانپزشک هم نمیتونم برم! روم نمیشه خجالت میکشم از خونه برم بیرون.

حتی نمیتونم برم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم که یه بهونه ای بشه خونه مو جدا کنم درس بخونم و کسی نفهمه.

من با خانواده ام هیچ جا نمیرم حتی رستوران!

اصلاً خونه مو جدا کنم سر یک هفته میمیرم از وحشت و استرس و گشنگی!

الان مدت طولانی اینترنتمون کم شده سرعتش میترسم برم کنسل کنم یه نت دیگه بگیرم! از اینکه مردم منو ببینن میترسم. از حرف زدن با مردم میترسم. 

اگه این وضعم نبود خیلی سال پیش رفته بودم خارج و الان انتقالی گرفته بودم به ایران!

الان هر وقت بادم میاد بالاخره باید برم دانشگاه تهِ دلم خالی میشه و داغ میکنم.

واسه همینه میگم خدا نجاتم بده. من با این فرمون برم جلو هیچی نمیشم تو زندگیم.*

----------


## Tia

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi





بچه ها چی شد که ما اینجوری شد زندگیمون؟

چرا انقدر درس نخوندم..


الان کسایی مدرک دارن چ گلی ب سر خودشون و خانواده شون زدن
سخت نگیر باو
بهترین سالای عمرت رو داری حروم کنکور می‌کنی
نمی‌دونم چند سالته ولی من الان تو این سن (۲۷) ب این نتیجه رسیدم که رشته ای ک خوندم چرته و اصلا علاقه نداشتم
کلا از اول اشتباه کردم تجربی رو انتخاب کردم 
چون به هنر و نقاشی و عکاسی و فتوشاپ علاقه داشتم 
تو هم حتما تو ی چی استعداد داری که ندید گرفتی و گیر دادی ب پزشکی
بابا ی سر برید کلینیکا و ساختمان پزشکا رو ببینید تو هر کدوم اقلکم دو تا تخصص مشابه نباشه خیابون بعدیش هست
بعد میبینی ی عده خاص ک واقعا استعداد داشتن و خوبن کارشون گرفته
بقیه سرشون خلوته
آخه می‌خوام بدونین حتی کسایی با سهمیه و درصدای سی قبول میشن بعدشو میخوان چیکار کنن
فقط که قبولی نیست هر کسی تونست الان با علاقه درس بخونه قید خواب و تفریح بزنه عشقش درس باشه واقعا موفق میشه تو زمینه پزشکی اینا

چند بار مگه دنیا میای
همه ک نباید دکتر بشن
من ندیده نشناخته نمی‌خوام هوش و استعدادتو زیر سوال ببرم ک فک کنی میگم پزشکی ب دردت نمیخوره نه 
شاید اگه میخوندی از خیلیای دیگه بهتر بودی
ولی موفق شدن ب پزشک بودن نیست
الان رشته مهندسی ایمنی که تازه میخواد جا بیوفته تو ایران 
واقعا کار داره واسش 
چون خودم تو این سن موندم که باز کنکور کارشناسی بدم یا ارشد دارم بهت میگم مدرک گرفتن مهم نیست بزار هر کی هر چی میخواد بگه 
مهم اینه ب درسی که خوندی علاقه داشته باشی و خوب انتخاب کرده باشیش
که به سن من رسیدی بیکار نباشی
الان تصمیم بگیر اگه واقعا میخوای بخونی همین الان همه رو (لپ تاپ موبایل...) جم کن بده دست کسی
برو بخون اگه تونستی پای کتاب دووم بیاری ک بمون ولی اگه دنبال بهونه بودی کتابو بذاری کنار عمرتو حروم نکن که هر چی زودتر تکلیف زندگیت رو مشخص کنی بهتره تا اینکه سال دیگه هم بهش اضافه بشه*

----------


## julian

> *سلام دوباره 
> 
> من اصلاً دلم نمیخواد دوباره کنکور بدم، احساس میکنم عمرم داره میگذره و من همچنان پشت کنکورم!
> 
> از طرفی هم نمیخوام اینهمه سال بی نتیجه بمونه.
> 
> اراده ی لازم رو ندارم. گاهی آتشی درونم روشن میشه که تو میتونی و برو جلو و فلان، دو دقیقه بعد دلم میریزه و یاد سختیها و استرس‌های این سالها میفتم، ممنوعیت گوشی،تی وی،نت و...! 
> 
> من با این گوشی و نت و فیلم ذهنمو مشغول میکنم که یادم بره بلاتکلیفم، پشت کنکورم،تو این سن به جای تموم کردن دوره فوق لیسانس،هنوز موندم چه کنم!
> ...


*درمان درده شما شوهره.بایستی شوهر کنی
والا کنکور دادن اسلوب داره واسلوبش این نیست
+
اسلوب خودکشی هم داشتن اراده هست که متاسفانه ندارید
تازمانی که به هیچ برنامه ایی پایبند نباشید ووارد کار  که فکرشو میکنید نشید اوضاع درست نخواهد شد
*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi


سلام دوباره 

من اصلاً دلم نمیخواد دوباره کنکور بدم، احساس میکنم عمرم داره میگذره و من همچنان پشت کنکورم!

از طرفی هم نمیخوام اینهمه سال بی نتیجه بمونه.

اراده ی لازم رو ندارم. گاهی آتشی درونم روشن میشه که تو میتونی و برو جلو و فلان، دو دقیقه بعد دلم میریزه و یاد سختیها و استرس‌های این سالها میفتم، ممنوعیت گوشی،تی وی،نت و...! 

من با این گوشی و نت و فیلم ذهنمو مشغول میکنم که یادم بره بلاتکلیفم، پشت کنکورم،تو این سن به جای تموم کردن دوره فوق لیسانس،هنوز موندم چه کنم!

اینا نباشن زندگی من پوچ و دردناکه.

میدونم همتون یه مشکلی دارین، ولی من واقعاً تحت فشارم. بین آدمای بسیار تحصیلکرده، من تنها آدم بلاتکلیفم.

با این وضع کنکور و جا به جا شدن رتبه ها و سؤالای چند خطی و سهمیه ها و هزار جور بی عدالتی دیگه، استرس میگیرم که تلاشم پوچ خواهد بود و فقط یکسال دیگه هم هدر میشه.

دلم می‌خواد یکسال بیکار بمونم گوشه خونه و هیچ جا نرم، سال بعد برم لیسانس   یکسال بگذره بازم استرس میگیرم و میفتم دنبال بهونه که بازم نرم دانشگاه.. اصلا
 نمیخوام مردم منو ببینن و دانشگاه برم.

همش وقت کشی میکنم و خانواده مو گول میزنم.

من میتونم یکبار دیگه بمونم و اولین بار تو زندگیم درس بخونم(!)، نشد هم میرم بدون کنکور میخونم یه چیزی، ولی نمیتونم! نمیخوام استرس بکشم! درس خوندن و ارتباط با مردم به شدت استرس میده بهم. به حدی که گریه میکنم هق هق.

من اصلاً دلم می‌خواد همه چی همینجوری بمونه ماهی یه بار برم بیرون اونم از ماشین پیاده نمیشم و همش میگم سرعت برو مبادا کسی منو تو ماشین ببینه. تا حالا حتی یکبار خرید نرفتم از حرف زدن با مردم میترسم دستم عرق میکنه قلبم تند تند میزنه اصلاً دیوونه میشم.

به همین علت هم حتی گواهی نامه ندارم، رانندگی بلد نیستم.بی عرضه که نیستم! اتفاقاً سرعت یادگیری خیلی بالایی دارم ولی هیچ وقت نمیرم دنبال یادگرفتن هیچ چیز! میخوام تو سایه بمونم تا عمرم تموم بشه! از طرفی هم میخوام این حالم بهتر بشه! میخوام زندگی کنم ولی نمیتونم.

اینکه اینجا با شما حرف میزنم دلیلش اینه شما منو نمیبینید و من استرس نمیگیرم. من کلاس کنکور و آزمون و...نمیتونم برم چون میترسم خجالت میکشم. حتی الان دنبال کتاب درسی نظام جدیدم، میترسم خجالت میکشم زنگ بزنم ببینم کتابفروشی داره یا نه.

روم نمیشه برم کتابفروشی، همه چی رو اینترنتی می‌خرم! اونم روم نمیشه بگیرم! میترسم! میگم میبره محل کار والدینم و اونا میارن!

الانم که نمیخوام خانواده ام بفهمن دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم، موندم عین چی تو گِل! وحشت میکنم برم دنبال کتاب و برم کتابخونه و...!
تنهایی نمیتونم پامو از خونه بیرون بذارم!

حتی روانشناس و روانپزشک هم نمیتونم برم! روم نمیشه خجالت میکشم از خونه برم بیرون.

حتی نمیتونم برم دانشگاه ثبت نام کنم که یه بهونه ای بشه خونه مو جدا کنم درس بخونم و کسی نفهمه.

من با خانواده ام هیچ جا نمیرم حتی رستوران!

اصلاً خونه مو جدا کنم سر یک هفته میمیرم از وحشت و استرس و گشنگی!

الان مدت طولانی اینترنتمون کم شده سرعتش میترسم برم کنسل کنم یه نت دیگه بگیرم! از اینکه مردم منو ببینن میترسم. از حرف زدن با مردم میترسم. 

اگه این وضعم نبود خیلی سال پیش رفته بودم خارج و الان انتقالی گرفته بودم به ایران!

الان هر وقت بادم میاد بالاخره باید برم دانشگاه تهِ دلم خالی میشه و داغ میکنم.

واسه همینه میگم خدا نجاتم بده. من با این فرمون برم جلو هیچی نمیشم تو زندگیم.


درکت میکنم 
در رابطه با روانپزشک منم دو سال رفتنم رو به تاخیر انداختم بابت خجالت و استرس شدید ، فکر به اینکه باید برم مشکلم رو به روانپزشک بگم هم بهم اضطرابِ شدید وارد میکرد و عرق میکردم و حالم یه جوری میشد ؛ در نهایت مشاور تحصیلیم بهم گفتن که اینجوری به جایی نمیرسم و منم توی رودربایستی باهاشون قرار گرفتم و با هزار زور و زحمت نوبت دکتر گرفتم ، هر روز پشیمون میشدم ازینکه نوبت دکتر گرفتم اما خودم رو توی عمل انجام شده قرار دادم و تمامِ زورم رو جمع کردم و رفتم مطب ، به شدت مضطرب و آشفته بودم ، به زحمت حرف میزدم و خیلی سخت بود برام اما در نهایت راحت شدم ، حالا حتی اگه به لحاظِ درسی ضعیفم و اوضاعِ کنکورم مشخص نیست اما لااقل یه کورسویِ امیدی دارم چون تحتِ درمانم و بهتر شدنِ اوضاعم رو میبینم ، تمامِ سعیت رو بکن ، تمامِ انرژیت رو جمع کن و برو دکتر و صبور باش چون درمان زمانبره ، همونطور که یه شبه اوضاعت بد نشد ، بهتر شدنت هم یه شبه اتفاق نمیوفته .*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط julian


درمان درده شما شوهره.بایستی شوهر کنی
والا کنکور دادن اسلوب داره واسلوبش این نیست
+
اسلوب خودکشی هم داشتن اراده هست که متاسفانه ندارید
تازمانی که به هیچ برنامه ایی پایبند نباشید ووارد کار  که فکرشو میکنید نشید اوضاع درست نخواهد شد




میگم با مردم نمیتونم حرف بزنم میگی شوهر کن؟*

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Ema




درکت میکنم 
در رابطه با روانپزشک منم دو سال رفتنم رو به تاخیر انداختم بابت خجالت و استرس شدید ، فکر به اینکه باید برم مشکلم رو به روانپزشک بگم هم بهم اضطرابِ شدید وارد میکرد و عرق میکردم و حالم یه جوری میشد ؛ در نهایت مشاور تحصیلیم بهم گفتن که اینجوری به جایی نمیرسم و منم توی رودربایستی باهاشون قرار گرفتم و با هزار زور و زحمت نوبت دکتر گرفتم ، هر روز پشیمون میشدم ازینکه نوبت دکتر گرفتم اما خودم رو توی عمل انجام شده قرار دادم و تمامِ زورم رو جمع کردم و رفتم مطب ، به شدت مضطرب و آشفته بودم ، به زحمت حرف میزدم و خیلی سخت بود برام اما در نهایت راحت شدم ، حالا حتی اگه به لحاظِ درسی ضعیفم و اوضاعِ کنکورم مشخص نیست اما لااقل یه کورسویِ امیدی دارم چون تحتِ درمانم و بهتر شدنِ اوضاعم رو میبینم ، تمامِ سعیت رو بکن ، تمامِ انرژیت رو جمع کن و برو دکتر و صبور باش چون درمان زمانبره ، همونطور که یه شبه اوضاعت بد نشد ، بهتر شدنت هم یه شبه اتفاق نمیوفته .


تنها کسی هستی که درکم میکنی اینجا. باید برم روانپزشک ولی کسی همراهیم نمیکنه و میگن عیبه اسم نذار رو خودت.*

----------


## julian

> *
> 
> 
> میگم با مردم نمیتونم حرف بزنم میگی شوهر کن؟*


الحمدلله زبان فصیحی ک داری اما اگر چنین مشکلی هست که احتمالا بخاطر اجتماع گریزی(به هر دلیلی که درخانومها معمولا بخاطر قیافه و روابط دوستاشون هست )
بوده بایستی به دکتر مراجعه کنید و سرترالین و پراپرانولول +داشتن شوهر در دستور کار داشتع باشید
بهرحال برای هرکاری بایستی بسم الله گفت و دست به کار شد :Yahoo (81): 
از اول برای ارامش اولیه قبل از دکتر رفتن با اقامه نماز و یاد خدا اغاز کنید

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط NiNi




تنها کسی هستی که درکم میکنی اینجا. باید برم روانپزشک ولی کسی همراهیم نمیکنه و میگن عیبه اسم نذار رو خودت.


سعی کن منطقی با مامان بابا صحبت کنی اگر قبول نکردن و کسی رو نداشتی که باهاش راحت باشی و ازش کمک بگیری خودت تنها برو ، میدونم که خیلی خیلی سخته کاملا متوجهم ولی خودتو راضی کن ، دست خودت رو بگیر و بهش کمک کن .*

----------


## Lullaby

> الحمدلله زبان فصیحی ک داری اما اگر چنین مشکلی هست که احتمالا بخاطر اجتماع گریزی(به هر دلیلی که درخانومها معمولا بخاطر قیافه و روابط دوستاشون هست )
> بوده بایستی به دکتر مراجعه کنید و سرترالین و پراپرانولول +داشتن شوهر در دستور کار داشتع باشید
> بهرحال برای هرکاری بایستی بسم الله گفت و دست به کار شد
> از اول برای ارامش اولیه قبل از دکتر رفتن با اقامه نماز و یاد خدا اغاز کنید


فازتون رو درک نمیکنم هی شوهر شوهر میکنید :Yahoo (21): 
شوهر مگه داروعه
یجوری شوهر شوهر میکنید انگار تو کل جهان اثبات شده که شوهر کردن تنها راه از بین بردن مشکلات روحی و افسردگیه :Yahoo (21): 
شوهر کردن بی موقع خودش هزارتا درگیری جدا داره :Yahoo (21): 
کام عان بابا:/ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


فازتون رو درک نمیکنم هی شوهر شوهر میکنید
شوهر مگه داروعه
یجوری شوهر شوهر میکنید انگار تو کل جهان اثبات شده که شوهر کردن تنها راه از بین بردن مشکلات روحی و افسردگیه
شوهر کردن بی موقع خودش هزارتا درگیری جدا داره
کام عان بابا:/


والا به خدا.

بیشتر برای تحقیر اینجوری میگن.

من کاری با تلخی ها ندارم و واگذارشون میکنم به خدا، برای من فقط بهتر شدن حال روحیم مهمه.*

----------


## Lullaby

> *
> 
> والا به خدا.
> 
> بیشتر برای تحقیر اینجوری میگن.
> 
> من کاری با تلخی ها ندارم و واگذارشون میکنم به خدا، برای من فقط بهتر شدن حال روحیم مهمه.*


انگار مجبورش کردن که نظر بده
یا بخاطر تحقیر و تمسخر اینجوری شوهر شوهر می‌کنه یا اینکه مغزش تاب داره!!!

تو تنها راه حلت اینه ک بری پیش روانپزشک
بدون اینکه ب خانوادت بگی برو
تنها راهت همینه
باید درمان بشی

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط amvaff


انگار مجبورش کردن که نظر بده
یا بخاطر تحقیر و تمسخر اینجوری شوهر شوهر می‌کنه یا اینکه مغزش تاب داره!!!

تو تنها راه حلت اینه ک بری پیش روانپزشک
بدون اینکه ب خانوادت بگی برو
تنها راهت همینه
باید درمان بشی


آره واقعاً باید برم. میخوام بدونم چه مرگمه*

----------


## FARZAD205

یک تیکه چوب میتونه میز و صندلی شه ممکن هم هست سختی رو تا حدی تحمل کنه و یک تیکه ذغاال شه یک تیکه ذغال میتونه بسوزه و دود شه یا میتونه گرما و سختی رو تحمل کنه و الماس شه و بدرخشه .

خودت انخاب میکنی چی بشی و انتخاب میکنی به کجا برسی
وقتی چوب ذغال میشه ممکنه فکر کنه یک سری میز شدن و از حسرت بسوزه ولی یک سری هم میگن دیگران به من چه من می خوام موفقیت خودمو کسب کنم و سختیشم به جون میخرم. :Yahoo (4): 


تو چیزی هستی که فکر میکنی هستی نه بیشتر نه کمتر .

پس خودتو تو ذهنت کوچیک نکن.

تو هیچی از دست ندادی داری با مشکلات زندگیت دست و پنجه نرم میکنی کاری که خیلی ها نمیتونن بکنن.

----------


## four elements

> *
> 
> من انگیزه ندارم دو قدم پامو از خونه بذارم بیرون، بعد شما میگید برو خارج؟
> 
> من خیلی وضعیتم داغونه انقدر که حتی نمیتونم برم بیرون دنبالِ درمان.*


تو انگیزه نداری بری خارج من پول ندارم برم خارج، خوب بیا با هم بریم خارج پول از تو انگیزه از من  :Yahoo (4): 
الان دیدی وضعیت من از تو هم بدتره حالا برو بشین درستو بخون

----------


## Maja7080

یه سوال.از چهرت راضی هستی؟یعنی فکر نمیکنی زشتی؟اخه مشکلاتی که گفتی بیشتر درباره اونایی صدق میکنه که فکر میکنن زشتن

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryamjz


یه سوال.از چهرت راضی هستی؟یعنی فکر نمیکنی زشتی؟اخه مشکلاتی که گفتی بیشتر درباره اونایی صدق میکنه که فکر میکنن زشتن


نه اصلاً.! اتفاقاً آدمیم که میگم راضیم به داده خدا.!

فقط از وضعیتی که خودم برای خودم درست کردم متنفرم.*

----------


## Aryan-

> *
> 
> نه اصلاً.! اتفاقاً آدمیم که میگم راضیم به داده خدا.!
> 
> فقط از وضعیتی که خودم برای خودم درست کردم متنفرم.*


اصلا به این پست کاری ندارم.. فقط نقل قول گرفتم که این رو بپرسم.

فکر می کنی به مشاوره نیاز داری؟ نه فقط درسی در مورد زندگی خودت و آینده و ادامه و ...

----------


## dina.kh

> *
> 
> آره واقعاً باید برم. میخوام بدونم چه مرگمه*



واقعا دوست دارم حال همه مردم خوب باشه از جمله خودم ،تو ،همه ، حال دل آدم خوب باشه یعنی خوشبختی ،  دوست عزیزم اینجا راهکارا بیشتر جنبه تک بعدی داره هرکی از زاویه خودش نگاه میکنه و نظر میده ، قبلا اگه کسی با من در مورد وسواس فکری یا هرچیزی در این رابطه حرف میزد تنها واکنشم خنده بود ، فکر نمیکردم یه روزی اون خنده ها انعکاس پیدا میکنه برمیگرده به زندگیم ، خودم هم به اون حالت دچار شدم  دیگه الان نمیخندم درک میکنم همه رو یعنی سعی میکنم 
کارم به حایی رسیده که حالم از زندگی گاهی بهم میخوره ، میدونی این دنیا خیلی عجیبه ، خیلی ، ولی بدون دوستم زندگی سخته ولی تو سخت تر باش ، اون روز که گفتی میری تو اتاقت به کارات فکر کنی امیدوار بودم بری و با بهترین روحیه برگردی ، دوستم مشکل تو نه با شوهر کردن درست میشه نه با حبس کردن خودت گوشه خونه ،  تو یه راه داری 
تو محکوم به زندگی هستی 
هر کسی تو زندگیش ممکنه اشتباه کنه ، ممکنه راه رو گم کنه ولی خدایی به خودت رحم کن اگه میدونی راهی اشتباهه نگو تا اینجا اومدم بقیشو برم تو دچار خطای هزینه هدر رفته شدی ، تو چه بخوای چه نخوای ، چه دوست داشته باشی چه نداشته باشی ،چه پشیمون باشی چه نباشی 6سال پشت کنکور بودی ، الان ناراحتی چون اگه میرفتی الان ارشد داشتی ،ولی خوب نرفتی ، خوب که چی الان باید عزا بگیری که ارشد نگرفتی ، مثلا الان همه کسایی که سال اول رفتن خیلی خوشحالن یا کسایی مه ارشد دارن خیلی اوضاعشون گل و بلبله ، نه  تو الان به قول حرففای خودت چیزی برای از دست دادن نداری ، پس مرگ یه بتر شیون یه بار تصمیم نهایی رو بگیر 
یه چیزی بهت قول میدم مادر و پدرت از همه چی مهمتر براشون سلامتی تو هست هر وقت پیام منو خوندی برو باهاشون حرف بزن ولی اینبار نه با اغصاب داغون بلکه با رضایت خودت ، بعد خودت اگه کسی دلسوزت باشه اونان ،تصمیمتو بگو و ازشون کمک بخواه  کم کم هم برو بیرون با مردم حرف بزن برو خرید 
دوست عزیزم یه بار برای همیشه تصمیم بگیر و پاش بمون ، وقتی تصمیمتو گرفتی همون لحضه عمل کن به چیزی که میخوای نه یه دقیقه بعد 
و یه چیزه خیلی مهم خودتو دوست داشته باش ، خودتو ببخش تا وقتی به خودت بگی بی عرضه بدبخت هیچ معجزه ای نمیشه 
اینو خودم تجربه کردم وضو بگیر و نماز بخون و بشین یه دل سیر با خدا حرف بزن حرف دلتو بگو بهش بگو جز اون کسی رو نداری بهش بگو کمک میخوای مطمئن باش دست خالی برنمیگردی ،کمترین حسنش اینه سبک میشی 
انشاءالله بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری 
یا علی

----------


## NiNi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Aryan-


اصلا به این پست کاری ندارم.. فقط نقل قول گرفتم که این رو بپرسم.

فکر می کنی به مشاوره نیاز داری؟ نه فقط درسی در مورد زندگی خودت و آینده و ادامه و ...


مطمئنم که به یه مشاور و روانشناس احتیاج دارم که بتونم از همه چی باهاش حرف بزنم و کمکم کنه.*

----------


## Uncertain

*اینجور ک به نظر میاد مشکلت الان درس نیست مشخصه از نظر روحی کاملا بهم ریختی و افسرده شدی هیچ کسم بجز یه مشاور کاربلد نمیتونه کمکت کنه پس قدم اول حتما حتما پیش یه مشاور درست و حسابی هر کیم که گفته مشاور بدرد نمیخوره کاملا اشتباه میکنه و حتما روند درمانتو ادامه بده بعد که حال روحیت بهتر شد واسه درس خوندنت تصمیم بگیر وگرنه تو این وضعیتت ممکنه بدترین تصمیم بگیری
بعدشم اینجوری که پزشکی رو واسه خودت بزرگ کردی احتمالش هست حتی اگ قبولم شدی و رفتی بازم راضی نباشی چون ببینی اون چیزی ک میخاستی نیس 
حرف مردم و ایناروهم زیاد جدی نگیر و نترس نهایت چن وقت حرف میزنن بعد یادشون میره همون کاری بکن که خودت فک میکنی بهتره   *

----------


## mr_sholi

> *
> 
> مطمئنم که به یه مشاور و روانشناس احتیاج دارم که بتونم از همه چی باهاش حرف بزنم و کمکم کنه.*




حتما برو پیش یه روانشناس خوب
جای تو بودم حتما میرفتم دانشگا اگه میشد
منم تو راه کنکورر بدشانسی زیاد اوردم ولی اخر بیخیالی بهترین کاره

----------

